# Early morning Pre-War Shelby Find!



## tacochris (Sep 6, 2020)

Ive gotta say, its just when you think bikes like this arent around laying unfound anymore, they pop up in your own town!!
Found today after church, been hanging in a dusty cluttered garage for many years upside down above a survivor 69 Camaro buried in boxes (NFS)!  Couldnt believe what rolled out of that garage and it was better than i expected!  
Prewar Shelby Traveler, chrome rear rack, nice old brass horn and amazingly dry! Im used to rust and popped spokes and repaints but this thing is killer! Last pic shows 5 minutes of chrome polish! 
 Obviously the “sweetheart” sprocket, Schwinn grips and pedals are wrong.....but it makes up for that in the solidity of it!  I may only correct the pedals and leave it as is, (minus a hub cleaning, new tubes and tires or course)
Pic time!


----------



## SKPC (Sep 6, 2020)

Cool Shelby.  Sweetheart sprocket_ may be correct_.  Better pic?  Crank arms may not be Shelby unless stamped "SMB", nor is the guard or rack or bars, but so what right?  Clean it up and ride it!


----------



## JRE (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice score


----------



## tacochris (Sep 6, 2020)

SKPC said:


> Cool Shelby.  Sweetheart sprocket_ may be correct_.  Better pic?  Crank arms may not be Shelby unless stamped "SMB", nor is the guard or rack or bars, but so what right?  Clean it up and ride it!



Figures....i cant find a complete original bike to save my life.  If its all mismatched then its been like that for a looooong time and im just gonna leave it like that.  Already too busy trying to build some other projects....


----------



## catfish (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 6, 2020)

Nice bike. 
I like the Shelby sweet heart chain ring sprocket.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 6, 2020)

Very cool. Congrats!


----------



## CURTIS L LINDGREN (Sep 6, 2020)

I think MOST all the bikes of this vintage will have been changed one way or another.  That's why Original and Unmolested is becoming so pricey .   Don't get frustrated ........There out there..............You just gotta be at the right place at the right time !       Have fun with your "New"  Bike .  Thanks for sharing it


----------



## tacochris (Sep 6, 2020)

CURTIS L LINDGREN said:


> I think MOST all the bikes of this vintage will have been changed one way or another.  That's why Original and Unmolested is becoming so pricey .   Don't get frustrated ........There out there..............You just gotta be at the right place at the right time !       Have fun with your "New"  Bike .  Thanks for sharing it



I get really obsessed with originality but with this bike im just gonna change the 70’s pedals and leave it as is....kinda tells a story and its changed in a good way honestly.  Lol
I own a handful of complete original survivor bikes but most are in forlorn “as found” condition.  Ive found in alot of cases, originality usually happens when a bike is broken or damaged early on and then never touched again.  Lol.


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 6, 2020)

tacochris said:


> I get really obsessed with originality but with this bike im just gonna change the 70’s pedals and leave it as is....kinda tells a story and its changed in a good way honestly.  Lol
> I own a handful of complete original survivor bikes but most are in forlorn “as found” condition.  Ive found in alot of cases, originality usually happens when a bike is broken or damaged early on and then never touched again.  Lol.



Heck yeah I agree - I have seen a few bikes with easily fixed bent forks that got put away for years and therefore stayed in fantastic condition.


----------



## tacochris (Sep 6, 2020)

Balloonoob said:


> Heck yeah I agree - I have seen a few bikes with easily fixed bent forks that got put away for years and therefore stayed in fantastic condition.



Ugh bent forks are the bane of my existence....yet somehow i cant stop finding em.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Sep 7, 2020)

From some limited research I've done working on this Shelby, they started using that chain ring around '38ish which also corellates with 'N' serial number.


----------



## SKPC (Sep 7, 2020)

TC.  This is a really cool Shelby you found.  Seems in the late 30's there were some strange low-volume bikes made like this one, not sporting the typical Shelby frame designs you usually see, and it sports the swoopy truss rod setup. Seldom seen frame & I like it alot!!     It would be fun to find some advertising for it.  Looking forward to you cleaning it up.skpc


----------



## tacochris (Sep 7, 2020)

Just to update you guys i have some more pics....mostly some detail shots and the serial number.  Also the rear hub is New Departure Model D.
First pic is the serial which is V 764903.  
Other pics are the wicked cool riveted fender braces and the killer brass horn....
Also I thought the rack mount warranted a pic because it seemed uncommon to me.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 10, 2021)

Thought i would update this thread.
I decided it was finally time to blow this beauty apart and rebuild the mechanics and shine up that paint.
As you can see, alot of elbow grease later and this sucker shined up slicker than a used car salesman! 
im got a set of clay red tires ive been dying to use on something and this is the one!
Stay tuned...


----------



## John Gailey (Jan 10, 2021)

Exciting, isn't it!!!
Good for you.


----------



## Ernbar (Jan 11, 2021)

Nice score, I love it. Amazing what is still buried in garages and basements under tons of junk.
Last year I saw a couple of tank bikes partially covered by tarps and boxes in a garage having a yard sale. I asked the old guy about the bikes and told me his Phantoms were not for sale.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 11, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Nice score, I love it. Amazing what is still buried in garages and basements under tons of junk.
> Last year I saw a couple of tank bikes partially covered by tarps and boxes in a garage having a yard sale. I asked the old guy about the bikes and told me his Phantoms were not for sale.



I find them all the time....whether I get them or not is another story.  Lol!  I personally know of a handful of hidden bikes around my town Im just hoping to one day get the "the call" on....


----------



## SKPC (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks great. Thinking now that maybe the rack and guard could have been added close to the time it was bought? 37-39.
Stem is similar to the one on my 37-ish Shelby. Maybe just peds, grips and rear wheel are replacements.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 11, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Looks great. Thinking now that maybe the rack and guard could have been added close to the time it was bought? 37-39.
> Stem is similar to the one on my 37-ish Shelby. Maybe just peds, grips and rear wheel are replacements.



According to the one-owner family, the bike has looked like this (except for the tires) as long as they can remember and they were older than me.  The pedals, grips and tires were added later on by a well-meaning (but not mechanical) family member.  The drop center wheels are both exactly the same and the rear hub is an early New Departure oiler type pre-39 “small brake arm” style, so i believe these to be original as far as i can tell.  Turns out the bars are Torrington as well....


----------



## tacochris (Jan 11, 2021)

Little better shot of the uncleaned New Departure/drop center wheel set.  I thought the rims would be painted outside only but these suckers are black inside and out (much like my heart). Lol!


----------



## tacochris (Jan 11, 2021)

Looks like the ring and crank cleaned up pretty decent.  Not a ton of chrome left but whats left will do just fine for this revival.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 11, 2021)

While i have you guys’ attention, the seat on this bike is an early adjustable Lobdell seat. 
Anyone have any guidance on how to rewrap this style of pinch-mold?  Im guessing maybe fold the pinch upward, sew in the fabric and crimp back?  Ive only done the double-pan style.


----------



## SKPC (Jan 12, 2021)

Back wheel is original!  From the 2nd pic on page one it looked to be replaced...wrong again!  But to have all the parts still there is pretty uncommon.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 12, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Back wheel is original!  From the 2nd pic on page one it looked to be replaced...wrong again!  But to have all the parts still there is pretty uncommon.



O trust me, its uncommon, but for me its exceedingly rare!  Lol  Hell even the 54 Streamliner I brought home recently appears original but has the wrong seat, pedals and rear wheel.  Unmolested bikes are pretty rare in Houston....


----------



## tacochris (Jan 17, 2021)

Update time!
Well from day one I knew there was something “off” about the fork, and once i got it removed it was confirmed.  Apparently the fork had been broken at some point a very long time ago and they brazed it back together badly and in 2 different sections!  Either way they botched it and they made the neck too short so to compensate, they removed both the top and bottom bearing races and the only thing holding the fork on was the nut and the dad-gum headtube had rubbed a groove in the fork crown!
Well....i got super bummed, pissed and moaned about it and went to bed.  I woke up and realized that i either fix it right or be a bad caretaker and let it go....
So....repair time!  Luckily i have a stash of junk forks i keep just for this purpose so i made a jig and got to work.

multiple pieces welded together with no bevel and wonky as all hell.




jig time!




New piece cut and beveled from a spare fork.




once that was all done the first tack was laid




little sneak peak of how i bevel-weld forks.  This is done so when its metal finished smooth, there will be good weld depth in the joint




all metal finished and purdy!




Nice coat of semi gloss black!




all mounted up and fits perfect!  Alot of work but well worth it for future generations.


----------



## Kato (Jan 17, 2021)

Congrats.........as I drooooooooooooooooollllllllll !!!


----------



## tacochris (Jan 17, 2021)

Little sneak peak of the fully cut, polished and waxed original paint and a quick mock up to motivate me.  
Can you believe how amazing that old black paint came back!  She’s gonna shine like a new penny!


----------



## tacochris (Jan 18, 2021)

Chrome is pretty shot on the tiller and hardware, but its got a little fight left in it.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 20, 2021)

Spent a little time last night cleaning up the early new departure rear hub.  Came out amazing considering I only removed the outer pieces (cog, dust covers, arm etc) and literally cleaned and polished the hub case with my hand thru the spokes.  Also cut down the paint on the hoop and will polish the paint tonight and hit the front wheel.  
Scroll up to see just how nasty the hub was originally.
Thanks for watching those who are...


----------



## SKPC (Jan 20, 2021)

Committed work here by a committed owner.  This is a very happy bicycle.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 20, 2021)

SKPC said:


> Committed work here by a committed owner.  This is a very happy bicycle.



Thank you  
I want this bike to hold its own against some of the rolling works of art I respect on this page.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 20, 2021)

Well, the rear hoop is cut, polished and waxed and boy is my arthritis screamin!  Haha
To give you an idea of just how much work was involved I did a side by side with the front wheel i havent touched yet.
The area between the spokes will be done tomorrow when i get a new polishing drum for my dremel.
Really hard to show in pics just how much shine came back.
Thanks for watchin


----------



## tacochris (Jan 21, 2021)

I wont bore you guys with more wheel polishing stuff but front and back are both rebuilt and polished as of tonight.
I decided to switch gears to the Delta light. I decided to remove as much surface rust as possible and polish what was left.  Not alot of good paint left but it looks aces on the bike now.  Didnt make sense to leave it rusty with as much as ive done to the bike.

BEFORE



AFTER


----------



## tacochris (Jan 23, 2021)

Well....i can see the finish line in the distance but I could’nt resist testing the tires and O BOY was this color a perfect choice!!
I have to thank TheCabe for inspiring me to go with this tire color after seeing some of your amazing machines.
Getting close now!


----------



## Grumpy Grampy (Jan 23, 2021)

Great work. That's real dedication!


----------



## tacochris (Jan 23, 2021)

Grumpy Grampy said:


> Great work. That's real dedication!



Thank you very much!


----------



## rusty_apache (Jan 24, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Well....i can see the finish line in the distance but I could’nt resist testing the tires and O BOY was this color a perfect choice!!
> I have to thank TheCabe for inspiring me to go with this tire color after seeing some of your amazing machines.
> Getting close now!
> 
> View attachment 1344651



Can you please clean my Essex like THAT!


----------



## tacochris (Jan 24, 2021)

rusty_apache said:


> Can you please clean my Essex like THAT!View attachment 1344961



Boy that thing is cool and yeah, if it was here but you might not get it back!  Haha
I actually have a 62 vw bus and ive messed with this process on it and have had awesome results.  Next step will be cut and polish.


----------



## tacochris (Jan 24, 2021)

Well...chain has been cleaned, greased and installed, i finished polishing the guard and installed it and rebuild/installed the pedals. 
I will be eventually updating the blocks on the pedals to the same red on the tires and adding jeweled red grips. Now time to upholster the seat!


----------



## tacochris (Feb 8, 2021)

I meant to post this but got knee deep in my Cycle Truck build.  
I took this one for a quick night ride recently and it did really good honestly and looks awesome under the street light.
May be weird to some but I may be putting this one up for trade soon towards a good original survivor Cycle Truck.  Its a beautiful bike and would be a keeper in most collections but I know what my heart wants and this is the right move.  Though it hurts a tad....I will admit.
Thanks for following along.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 15, 2021)

Little morning snow run on the Shelby!  Super rare in Houston!


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 15, 2021)

tacochris said:


> Little morning snow run on the Shelby! Super rare in Houston!




Thats the way to show mother nature you can not be pushed around. You would fit right in up here in upstate NY.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 15, 2021)

coasterbrakejunkie1969 said:


> Thats the way to show mother nature you can not be pushed around. You would fit right in up here in upstate NY.



My inlaws are from Upstate and ive heard countless snow stories that make our snow sound like playtime.  Haha


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 15, 2021)

tacochris said:


> My inlaws are from Upstate




Look me up when you come to visit you can ride my bikes.


----------



## tacochris (Feb 24, 2021)

Well....as hard as Ive worked on this bike, one of my dream bikes is a survivor, complete early Cycle Truck, so I have posted this one for sale in hopes that I can finally have the funds to land one.  Fingers crossed I guess....


----------



## bicycle larry (Feb 24, 2021)

HAD THEES TWO OUT IN THE SUN . BUT TO SLIPPERY TO RIDE


----------



## tacochris (Feb 24, 2021)

bicycle larry said:


> HAD THEES TWO OUT IN THE SUN . BUT TO SLIPPERY TO RIDE
> 
> View attachment 1363300




Boy those are beautiful bud.  You should be very proud.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 24, 2021)

bicycle larry said:


> HAD THEES TWO OUT IN THE SUN




They deserve it ,wow wow


----------

